# Things removed from a toilet.



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

This may be intresting. 

List the things removed from a toilet (or urinal) that caused a blockage. Cut and paste the running list and add your finds on a new post. 

Here is mine. 

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle


----------



## cajun plumber (Dec 16, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse

The small horse was the last one a few months back, the auger did a number to the head and the little girl was in such tears, that I ended up stopping bye later in the day with a new one from toys r us.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact. (intermittant blockage when it opened)


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

all of the above -i was called out one mon. morn., the lady of the house was out of town that weekend, she said her husband was the only one home over the weekend and he said he didnt use that toilet,so i got my auger and went to work on the plugged toilet no one used? i pulled out the cable and to our suprise there was apair of lace panty hose and garters, the look on the ladies face was pricelass!!!! all she said was i cant wait till that s o b comes home from work! all i could think about that day was that guy walking in the house saying: honey im home! ka- bam!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

leak1 said:


> all of the above -i was called out one mon. morn., the lady of the house was out of town that weekend, she said her husband was the only one home over the weekend and he said he didnt use that toilet,so i got my auger and went to work on the plugged toilet no one used? i pulled out the cable and to our suprise there was apair of lace panty hose and garters, the look on the ladies face was pricelass!!!! all she said was i cant wait till that s o b comes home from work! all i could think about that day was that guy walking in the house saying: honey im home! ka- bam!!!!!!!!


She should wash them and be sittin' on the couch with 'em on when he walks in:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact

Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour pads (ask me about the story behind that one)
wads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car(very common)
chicken leg
wash cloth
as well as a few items from the already running list


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour padswads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth

Thomas the Train


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour padswads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth

Thomas the Train
shot glass
Bugs Bunny in a car


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour padswads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth

Thomas the Train
perfume bottle
tv remote control


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour padswads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train

folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ring of car keys.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour padswads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train

folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles
a whole orange
crunched aluminum beverage can


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

UPDATED LISTS... TOO MANY REPLIES AT ONCE... 
GOOD THREAD IDEA TNOISAW!!

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
mistresses undergarments
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour pads
wads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train
shot glass
Bugs Bunny in a car
perfume bottle
tv remote control
folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles
ring of car keys
a whole orange
crunched aluminum beverage can


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
mistresses undergarments
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour pads
wads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train
shot glass
Bugs Bunny in a car
perfume bottle
tv remote control
folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles
ring of car keys
a whole orange
crunched aluminum beverage can
small aspirin bottle or medicine bottles
scouring pads
soup bone
pens/pencils
Mr. Potato Head (Best invoice I ever wrote in my life.)


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Christina said:


> UPDATED LISTS... TOO MANY REPLIES AT ONCE...
> GOOD THREAD IDEA TNOISAW!!
> 
> Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
> ...


Did you give the orange back to them?

Eyeglasses
Bobby pin (had to pull commode to get it)
Ball-point pen (pull commode again)

Requested, but did not do the call: Car keys. Dispatch called and said a woman flushed them at a gas station and wanted to know if we could possibly get them. I told her it would be standard commercial rates and a two-man job (one man at the cleanout to catch them). It could take a couple of hours and end up costing a few hundred bucks. She said No.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
mistresses undergarments
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour pads
wads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train
shot glass
Bugs Bunny in a car
perfume bottle
tv remote control
folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles
ring of car keys
a whole orange
crunched aluminum beverage can
small aspirin bottle or medicine bottles
scouring pads
soup bone
pens/pencils
Mr. Potato Head (Best invoice I ever wrote in my life.)

Several of the ones already mentioned plus:
Spring loaded plastic toilet paper holders
About 20 Syringes (in one truck stop toilet)
An uncrushed beer can (Had to replace the toilet on that one, underaged kid paid with cash on a Saturday morning...wonder if the parents ever figured out they had a new toilet in the guest bath)
A squirrel (only time I ever puked clearing a toilet)


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
mistresses undergarments
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour pads
wads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train
shot glass
Bugs Bunny in a car
perfume bottle
tv remote control
folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles
ring of car keys
a whole orange
crunched aluminum beverage can
small aspirin bottle or medicine bottles
scouring pads
soup bone
pens/pencils
Mr. Potato Head (Best invoice I ever wrote in my life.)
Spring loaded plastic toilet paper holders
About 20 Syringes (in one truck stop toilet)
An uncrushed beer can (Had to replace the toilet on that one, underaged kid paid with cash on a Saturday morning...wonder if the parents ever figured out they had a new toilet in the guest bath)
A squirrel (only time I ever puked clearing a toilet)
plastic lid replaceable lid from can (also intermittent blockage)
larger fish from aquarium
oxtail bones
unbelievably solid yet sticky spherical turd (rolled up on itself to a size a little larger than a base ball) Warranty job - I was instructed to remove blockage not plunge - had to break the bowl
Hot wheels car
GI Joe
Cap gun
pickles
small glass jar
several photographs of ex-boyfriend:laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

These are not things I retrieved from a commode, but things that I seen when working for the local municipality at the sewer lift stations.

Several 1,000s of syringes,
Whole oranges & lemons,
Several $1, $5, $10 bills,
Plastic Easter Egg,
The whole McDonald's toy series,
deflated balls (basket, soccer, etc),
Whole diapers,
Squirrels, Racoons, Possums (dead of course),
Millions of tampon applicators,
Plastic kids sand tools (shovels, buckets, etc.),

It is amazing at what some people will flush, drop down a clean out, or 
place in a manhole. 

Found a manhole out by the local complex with the lid removed. Local kids had dropped a chair and small side table in there and proceeded to set up camp. Found all kinds of magazines, cigarette packages, etc. If they only knew the dangers. They never did get caught but the manhole was checked regularly after that.


----------



## RHplumbing (Sep 23, 2008)

Soiled underwear , candle , and the rest of the items listed above , some people think we can wave a magic plumbing wand , and get the items out without lifting the toilet


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

an apple
bandages
and yes tampons please ladies dont put your tampons in the toilet


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

:laughing: I think the list would have been smaller if called ''Things NOT removed from a toilet''


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
mistresses undergarments
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour pads
wads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train
shot glass
Bugs Bunny in a car
perfume bottle
tv remote control
folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles
ring of car keys
a whole orange
crunched aluminum beverage can
small aspirin bottle or medicine bottles
scouring pads
soup bone
pens/pencils
Mr. Potato Head (Best invoice I ever wrote in my life.)
Spring loaded plastic toilet paper holders
About 20 Syringes (in one truck stop toilet)
An uncrushed beer can (Had to replace the toilet on that one, underaged kid paid with cash on a Saturday morning...wonder if the parents ever figured out they had a new toilet in the guest bath)
A squirrel (only time I ever puked clearing a toilet)
plastic lid replaceable lid from can (also intermittent blockage)
larger fish from aquarium
oxtail bones
unbelievably solid yet sticky spherical turd (rolled up on itself to a size a little larger than a base ball) Warranty job - I was instructed to remove blockage not plunge - had to break the bowl
Hot wheels car
GI Joe
Cap gun
pickles
small glass jar
several photographs of ex-boyfriend
broken glass!

I'll never forget this one, even though it was years ago when I first was doing calls on my own. Really old guy swears he doesn't know why the toilet's plugged. I keep asking him if he dropped something in there. Finally I had to pull the bowl and flip it upside down and ended up removing a bunch of broken glass, nasty! Luckily I didn't get cut! The old man's response? _"The maid must have done it!"_


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Plastic cap for air freshener
Business end of toilet brush
Blind white mice
Hair Brush
The entire roll of charmin
tube of toothpaste
I feel out numbered here I have never had a barrel of monkees. But as we anglers say... Keep Fishin sooner or later I will hook one.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Today a pair of Granny panties full of poop :thumbsup:
Lady thought the service was only going to be $20.00 bucks :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I got a hard plastic toy out of one today.........with a hammer. I replaced the bowl.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

undispised said:


> an apple
> bandages
> and yes tampons please ladies dont put your tampons in the toilet


I beleive that was covered under white/red rats. Up here they're known as mice.


----------



## indianaplumber (Aug 20, 2009)

May I just add the skin from a whole chicken. Just a young dude at the time, thought it was a baby or something at first.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

today was a cell phone, but awhile back before cell phones i had a pager which gave me fits but saved the w/c
of course i've had most of the items on the extended list
thanks for the laugh\


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Many , Many of the same items on list . 

However and NO DISRESPECT to the ladies ,,, Have pulled 2 vibrators out of toilets . NO KIDDING ! Guess they got away


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Cal said:


> Many , Many of the same items on list .
> 
> However and NO DISRESPECT to the ladies ,,, Have pulled 2 vibrators out of toilets . NO KIDDING ! Guess they got away


In SF or Vancouver's West End it may not necessarily be a lady's.:no:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

cell phones
squirrel
a turd that I had to cut with a chisel into 3 pieces (cut like a fine diamond!)(Looked like the locked nested monster)
various toys
various bottles
some things the man of the house said were not his (maybe milk man?) :whistling2:
wash rags
underwear His/Hers


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

slickrick said:


> cell phones
> squirrel
> a turd that I had to cut with a chisel into 3 pieces
> various toys
> ...


 
turd chiseler- this might be a new term. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

leak1 said:


> all of the above -i was called out one mon. morn., the lady of the house was out of town that weekend, she said her husband was the only one home over the weekend and he said he didnt use that toilet,so i got my auger and went to work on the plugged toilet no one used? i pulled out the cable and to our suprise there was apair of lace panty hose and garters, the look on the ladies face was pricelass!!!! all she said was i cant wait till that s o b comes home from work! all i could think about that day was that guy walking in the house saying: honey im home! ka- bam!!!!!!!!


years ago we cleaned out leaching lines for a septic,brought back a **** load of rubbers H.O. was standing there he said "i don't use em" 3 months later him and his wife were diviorced.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> turd chiseler- this might be a new term. Thanks:thumbup:


is that anything like a turd hurdler?lol


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

wow things i have got out of toilets,,,,

deoderant caps
pntyhose
kids underwear
mens underwear
choppers ( this was a situation where the guy came home the night before all pissed up and puked in the toilet loseing his choppers
we got them out all in one piece by the time i had made the invoice out
the guys wife had boiled the choppers in hot water and cleaned them up 
he had them in his mouth walking out the door on his way to go to work.....)
tampoon aplicators
granny rags
torpedo shooters
"little white mice"
amigoni white fish
combs
hair brushes
compacts
g.i. joe


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour padswads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth

Thomas the Train
perfume bottle
tv remote control
largemouth bass_________________


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

alot of the above plus a rubber dildo and ninga turtles the kid wanted them to go home to the sewer actually admitted it to his mother


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

UPDATED LIST

GOOD THREAD IDEA TNOISAW!!​ 
Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
Spiderman with car
comb
toothbrush
Q-tip
paper towel(s)
Small shampoo bottle
False teeth
cell phones
deodorant
towels
large amounts of chewing gum
white/red rats
crest pump toothpaste
small plastic horse
small make-up compact
mistresses undergarments
Lucite door knob
8"x2" plastic tub brush
Crapped in underwear
plastic Easter eggs
Bar of soap
Several stainless steel scour pads
wads of aluminum foil
colostomy bag
matchbox car
chicken leg
wash cloth
Thomas the Train
shot glass
Bugs Bunny in a car
perfume bottle
tv remote control
folded up Bluegill
latest happymeal toy
mini whiskey bottles
ring of car keys
a whole orange
crunched aluminum beverage can
small aspirin bottle or medicine bottles
scouring pads
soup bone
pens/pencils
Mr. Potato Head (Best invoice I ever wrote in my life.)
Eyeglasses
Bobby pin (had to pull commode to get it)
Ball-point pen (pull commode again)
Spring loaded plastic toilet paper holders
About 20 Syringes (in one truck stop toilet)
An uncrushed beer can
A squirrel (only time I ever puked clearing a toilet)
plastic lid replaceable lid from can (also intermittent blockage)
larger fish from aquarium
oxtail bones
unbelievably solid yet sticky spherical turd 
(rolled up on itself to a size a little larger than a base ball)
Hot wheels car
GI Joe
Cap gun
pickles
small glass jar
several photographs of ex-boyfriend:laughing:
soiled underwear
candle
an apple
bandages
and yes tampons please ladies dont put your tampons in the toilet
broken glass!
Plastic cap for air freshener
Business end of toilet brush
Blind white mice
Hair Brush
The entire roll of charmin
tube of toothpaste
Granny panties full of poop
hard plastic toy out of one today.........removed with a hammer
skin from a whole chicken
cell phone
pager
2 vibrators
cell phones
squirrel
a turd that I had to cut with a chisel into 3 pieces
various toys
various bottles
some things the man of the house said were not his (maybe milk man?) :whistling2:
wash rags
underwear His/Hers
**** load of rubbers
deoderant caps
pntyhose
kids underwear
mens underwear
choppers 
tampoon aplicators
granny rags
torpedo shooters
"little white mice"
amigoni white fish
combs
hair brushes
compacts
g.i. joe
largemouth bassrubber dildo
ninga turtles
"A PAINT BRUSH"
"ADULT DIAPER"
"SOCK"​


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

false teeth brought back a memory 1 of richest men (owned a big tater chip company) in town puked his up one new year, i was young flunkee on call went out pulled toilet out they came good as new he had them in dishwasher before i could reset the toilet


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Christina said:


> UPDATED LIST
> 
> GOOD THREAD IDEA TNOISAW!!​
> Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
> ...


Laughing My F A Off!
with tears running down my face!
Thats a lot of stuff, some of it quite hilarious!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Ran a sewer service today...
.
.
.
.
.
and drumroll please...
.
.
.
.
.
I had to cut 39 tampons off of the stink'n sewer cable!! Are you kidding me? The roots were easy!! Dang mice!! Dang Women!! Thank You Tampax for making me money!!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Barrel of Monkeys, monkey
> Spiderman with car
> comb
> toothbrush
> ...


toilet paper roll holder
crushed beer can
shoe
pants
bed sheets


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I did not see razor or small air up basket ball. On the ball we sucked the water out burned a hole in the ball with a torch and then got it out.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3/4" escuseon. Had to ask the college girl, if her boyfriend was a plumber. Place had been built and lived in for a while.


PICTURES OR IT DIDN"T HAPPEN!!:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> toilet paper roll holder
> crushed beer can
> shoe
> pants
> bed sheets


 Bed Sheets??? Bed sheets???:blink:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

A few more odd things in plugged toilets to add to the list:

1. Hockey puck. A soft one. The toilet would flush a few times and then plug solid. Then with some plunging it would flush normally again for a while and then plug again. The puck was flipping different ways during flushes and only plugging the pot sometimes.

2. Golf balls. You wouldn't think they'd plug the toilet but they did.

3. A slice of really tough "meat loaf"? Not sure exactly what it was, but it looked like it was some kind of "food" in a former life.

4. Epoxy. New toilet - couple days old. Looks like someone (at the factory maybe?) poured uncured epoxy into the toilet trap for some reason. It cured in there, but the thinner top edge was flapping out into the flow and snagging stuff. I ended up pulling the toilet and chiselling the epoxy out in chunks with a hammer and long screwdriver.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Little people toy. She was stuck right in the horn of the damn thing. I tried like hell with my General auger with retrieval head. Ended up ripping the poor latin girl's arm off in the process. THis was last week sometime.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 3/4" escuseon. Had to ask the college girl, if her boyfriend was a plumber. Place had been built and lived in for a while.
> 
> 
> PICTURES OR IT DIDN"T HAPPEN!!:laughing:


Umm Dude I hate to tell you this but your auger busted out the back of the trapway and grabbed an escutcheon...

Didn't you see the water pouring out the back when you flush tested it?:laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

theskinnyguy said:


> Bed Sheets


*i Missed This One? Bed Sheets? **i Have Heard Of *
*underwear, Panties, Socks, Rags, Condoms, But*
*bedsheets?*
*next Thing On The List Is Going To Be Mattress!*​


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Augered a toilet today. Pulled out a mattress. :jester:











Sorry Christina, I couldn't help myself. :laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Augered a toilet today. Pulled out a mattress.
> Sorry Christina, I couldn't help myself. :laughing:


Was that a spring or a swing? :jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tweezers.:blink: Oops, says the Tenant.:laughing: Little does she know, she will be getting a bill from the property manager for that little "Oops".


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Y'know...

that few drops of liquid brown will not stop me from heading to mcdonalds to go get some of them new Mac Snack Wraps.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That was a last call on monday, on my way home. Perfect end to a perfect day. Stopped by Wendy's for a Chocolate frosty, and I ate it with a Sthpoon.:laughing:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

A My Pretty Pony figure


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

1/2 of an apple...!
One of two things happened...
1) The kid decided it did not want the rest of the apple.
2) The kid's digestive system failed....
hmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> A My Pretty Pony figure


The green Mighty Morphin' Power Ranger, unfortunately it was from my toilet after an untimely drop by my youngest when he was 4 years old.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Removed it the other day.

Had to pull the toilet and run my super-vee from the outlet.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Toy boat
Knitted mitten
Reading glasses
Action figure
Maxi-pads
Large bottle caps
Ball of hockey tape
A sausage - seriously
Alligator (just kidding - was a Crocodile)

Plus many other things I can't quite get my mind to recall - PTSD likely...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rusak said:


> Removed it the other day.
> 
> Had to pull the toilet and run my super-vee from the outlet.


A cause for shioty reception

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Lid for a urine sample container at a local hospital. It acted like a check valve sometimes it would allow everything past it other times nothing.


----------



## scplumbing (Feb 5, 2012)

Awhile back I pulled back a condom on the end of my auger. The husband said "I had a vasectomy" the wife looked horrified. They asked me to go out while they discussed the matter.


----------



## JPCPlumber (Feb 26, 2012)

I pulled a whole commercial mop head from a tee behind a urinal at a chicken processing plant. Ofc, I had to pull the urinal.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Best thing I ever pulled out of a toilet was a wad of fiberglass insulation that had been used to wipe with. I told the realtor (it was a model home) that I would salute the guy that used that. A man's man.:laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

scplumbing said:


> Awhile back I pulled back a condom on the end of my auger. The husband said "I had a vasectomy" the wife looked horrified. They asked me to go out while they discussed the matter.


I hope you got paid first!


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Not as strange as some of these but a double a battery. And a ball of dental floss the size of a soft ball.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

pulled credit cards and bank card from ladies room toilet at what used to be "Madame Wong's" in Santa Monica


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

A kids rubber shark toy. He said he thought it would swim!


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

A audio tape case, some 80s rock. The wife said something about her husband getting drunk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Dad and I tried like heck to remove a cell phone once. It would not budge. Told the guy he needed a new toilet. He said ok. Dad removed the tank and dropped it, of course it broke. As I picked up the bowl to throw it away the phone just freely fell out right in front of the customer. He asked why curly didn't come in today!lol! Oh well, pops and I still laugh about that incident 10 years later.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol. Wise guy huh?


----------



## maureen (Feb 29, 2012)

*toilet prizes*

Loaf of bread, child's action figures (whole set of 3) Pencil.:blink:


----------



## maureen (Feb 29, 2012)

*things taken from a toilet*

Children are a Plumber' best friend


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

False teeth. And the lady said the dentures were expensive so she wanted them back after I hooked 'em and pulled 'em out....... True story.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Bright yellow yoyo with a smiley face

pregnancy test

pager

cell phone

false teeth (i kept them as a trophy)


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

scplumbing said:


> Awhile back I pulled back a condom on the end of my auger. The husband said "I had a vasectomy" the wife looked horrified. They asked me to go out while they discussed the matter.


Yeah I also Had a condom on the auger, this time the Daughter was blushing!:laughing:


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dog toy
Towel from cleaning ladies
Human hand
Student I.D.
Pen


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

bhawk4747 said:


> Human hand


Are u serious, cause that's creepy as hell

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Are u serious, cause that's creepy as hell
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



Nah, they grow back.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

bhawk4747 said:


> Human hand
> 
> I hope you charged them, an arm & a leg.:laughing:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

An untouched turkey leg.
An absolutlly clear makeup case cover of the perfect size to act as a baffle with auger in flushes fine without sealed up tight camera couldn't see anything. 2 hours scratching butt before it was in the back of my truck in pieces.


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

One of my customers dropped a whole makeup bag down there with tubes of concealer, eyeliner, lipstick and other stuff. It took about 6 tries with the auger to hook it an pull it all out.


Central Plumbing
Plumbers in Albuquerque


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Lightning Mcqueen. It was lodged at the top of the trap. I had to use a hammer for that one. The Dad was pissed! well at least he got a new toilet.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

east-indy said:


> Lightning Mcqueen. It was lodged at the top of the trap. I had to use a hammer for that one. The Dad was pissed! well at least he got a new toilet.



Ka-chow and Ka-ching!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

A large stick of secret deodorant neves did get it out unroll we broke the wc


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> A large stick of secret deodorant neves did get it out unroll we broke the wc


Pulled out a stick of deodorant for some college kids once. Bill was like 145.00. One kid didn't look to happy so I told him the deo stick still had plenty of life left in it. He didn't think funny. But I did!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha we had a call at an office the women's toilet wasn't working great so we ran a closet auger and pulled out a pen with a girls name on it and we asked who was Britney she happily replied and we did basically the same asked her if she wanted her pen back she turned blood red


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Gladys' underwear, still loaded


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Weirdest thing, dead squirrel.


----------

